# Fragili per patologia



## Giulia2213

Ciao a tutti,

C'è questo articolo sulla dosi booster nel contesto del Covid : Terza dose in Lombardia, si prenota a cinque mesi. L’incognita per chi vuole anticipare - Il Giorno

L'espressione che mi dá problemi a tradurre è "*fragili per patologia*"
La frase di contesto, eccola qua: "Il via libera è scattato ieri sera: chi ha diritto alla terza dose d'antiCovid, cioè gli over 40, *i fragili per patologia*, i sanitari [...]"

Il termine "*fragili per patologia*" è giornalese, e definisce le persone a rischio di contrattare la forma grave di Covid a causa di una malattia cronica.

Mi pare molto strano tradurre in francese "fragiles pour pathologie", ça ne fait pas du tout naturel en français : jamais un journaliste francophone n'écrirait "fragiles pour pathologie" dans un article !!

"*Avec comorbidité*" ça peut passer pour "*fragili per patologia*" ?
Ou bien "*à risque pour maladie chronique*" ?
Ou "*les malades chroniques*", sous-entendu à risque de forme grave voire fatale ?

Mais là encore, j'ai du mal à trouver une expression qui colle au registre de langue journalistique.


Grazie mille


----------



## Athos de Tracia

... vulnérables en raison de leur pathologie / état de santé.


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Giulia2213 said:


> Il termine "*fragili per patologia*" è giornalese


Mi permetto di dire che non è "giornalese".
È una definizione medico/giuridica.
Ad esempio ai fini della vaccinazione si è parlato di "soggetti fragili" distinguendo tra "soggetti estremamente vulnerabili (fragili per patologia)" e "soggetti con disabilità grave ai sensi della legge 104 del 1992 art. 3 comma 3 (fragili per disabilità)".


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie.

Ho visto questa espressione solo in articoli di giornali però, forse ho il cervello che non è molto performante in questi giorni.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ma no.  Spesso il linguaggio tecnico non è molto chiaro.


----------

